# Where can I find package for /usr/ports/lang/racket ?



## sw2wolf (Nov 21, 2012)

It takes too long to install racket from lang/racket.


```
$uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 9.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Fri Jul  6 11:09:08 CS
T 2012     ***@mybsd.zsoft.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  i386
```

Regards!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2012)

lang/racket



> To add the package: pkg_add -r racket


----------



## sw2wolf (Nov 21, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> lang/racket


Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest/racket.tbz: File unavailable


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2012)

Don't use the release packages, they're old.

I can't find it in -stable either, and http://pointyhat.freebsd.org doesn't respond so I can't verify if there were any build errors.


----------

